# Brian John.



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> First off I believe if you are a worker generally working union is the way to go, you get the most money for your labor, you get decent H&W and you get portable retirement that follows you from day one to retirement.
> 
> IMO it is hard to beat working union, there are some great open shops but in general union shops are best for the masses. So I am not posting this to bash the union. The union (in my area) has some of the best and the brightest in our trade due to the consistently better wages and benefits, but the union also hides some of the biggest slackers I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Great Post.

That's all I had to say.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Very good...I thought you were going to say something nasty.:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Very good...I thought you were going to say something nasty.:thumbsup:



MAN.....I got a bad rep around here don't I.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Very good...I thought you were going to say something nasty.:thumbsup:


 
Vic is one of them good guy out there :thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Vic is one of them good guy out there :thumbsup:




That's because I support the going rate.........:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> That's because I support the going rate.........:thumbup:


Well.. that does have some merit in my analysis here :whistling2:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Vic is one of them good guy out there :thumbsup:


 I agree... Vic!... Please change your avatar... it's disturbing.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I agree... Vic!... Please change your avatar... it's disturbing.



:laughing: Nope. It kinda explains me. Those that know me well would understand.:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing: Nope. It kinda explains me. Those that know me well would understand.:blink:


I thought the Philly Fanatic did a fine job of that :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing: Nope. It kinda explains me. Those that know me well would understand.:blink:


 O.K. I'll pretend it's a water pistol.:whistling2:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I thought the Philly Fanatic did a fine job of that :laughing:



I am a bit of a Fanatic I suppose. That's alright I can't find the bullets.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I been thinking all along this was your self-portrait Vic??


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing: Nope. It kinda explains me. Those that know me well would understand.:blink:


Where'd the pic come from? A movie I'm supposing?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I been thinking all along this was your self-portrait Vic??



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think EVERYONE thought that!!! No it's not me.........well maybe it's not.:shifty:

:whistling2:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Where'd the pic come from? A movie I'm supposing?



_*If*_ it is.........What movie would it be from?????


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

O.K. enough about me and my avatar. My covers gonna get blown.
The thread was about Brian John being the man. nuff' said.



Mods please close the thread.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> O.K. enough about me and my avatar. My covers gonna get blown.
> The thread was about Brian John being the man. nuff' said.
> 
> 
> ...


Just start talking about some little old lady paying $6450.00 for a simple 150a service change.. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Just start talking about some little old lady paying $6450.00 for a simple 150a service change.. :whistling2: :laughing:



Hell, old lady money bags can't take it with her. I'd rather her pay us then her rotten kids that never come to visit.


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

The reason we don`t post on the theory threads is basic. It`s to much fun reading all the knowledge presented by the non union here.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Then again it all depends on the going rate.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

minibdr said:


> The reason we don`t post on the theory threads is basic. It`s to much fun reading all the knowledge presented by the non union here.


 
Hi Mini.. good to see they let you out for a (4) day weekend. :thumbup:

Those "good behavior" points and making your bed every morning really pay off in the long run.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd been thinking Eric Bana in Chopper.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I'd been thinking Eric Bana in Chopper.



Bingo!!! One of my all time favorite movies.:thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

minibdr said:


> The reason we don`t post on the theory threads is basic. It`s to much fun reading all the knowledge presented by the non union here.


Actually you do not post anything electrically related because you can't, that is very clear.:no:

It seems you are barely able to spew your BS.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Actually you do not post anything electrically related because you can't, that is very clear.:no:
> 
> It seems you are barely able to spew your BS.


I'd put money on that!

Maybe a head to head with some of the NEC experts here or one of the electrical experts?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like the guy from Forrest Gump.


----------

